# Lt25 vs ipb 14



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi all new to the forum been lurking awhile 

I fish about every weekend either outta my little gheenoe or my flats boat however I find myself always in the gheenoe and the flats boat just sits as she is 19ft and a gas hog. So I'm looking to do away with both and just have one all around boat. My problem is where I fish is some fun nasty stuff(another reason the big girl sits at home all the time) so I've been looking at the lt25 and the ipb 14. My question and it could just be where I'm looking is why don't I see Jp/ tunnel hulls on the ipb do the run super skinny as it is? My plan was a lt25 but I then found these and I just was curious is there a reason I don't see Jp on them is it unessacary? Also which one runs more skinny? I'm sure the ipb is more stable. Thanks for any info


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Are you talking about the original IPB 14 , now called the skimmer skiff? Or are you talking about the new one built by bonefish boatworks? 

Anyway, here is the thread asking about the skimmer vs the classic:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1392848017

Not comparing it to a LT25, but some decent opinions. I have the


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

The IPB 14 is a much more expensive boat, you are looking at $7-10 grand just for the boat. They do look pretty cool though.   Looks like there is a raised portion of the transom already, probably could put a jack plate on if you wanted though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGEjptv2LCM


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

I was looking at this one

http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/4340647407.html 

Vs ordering a new lt25


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Very confusing I know. I have that same boat in the above CL ad. I compared that boat (which they now call the Skimmer Skiff) to the LT25. I think the Skimmer Skiff 14 (old IPB 14) is a lot more boat for the money. Ask a guy that owns an LT25 and he will probably like the Gheenoe better. They are both good boats but I would not trade mine for a Gheenoe LT25. Just my opinion. This is a review I did of my boat when I first got it last year. It now has a Suzuki 20hp four stroke on it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok0CDymJMqg


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

It is confusing.lol. I'm a gheenoe guy but I seen these and it does seem like more boat I just wanna make sure it runs as skinny as a gheenoe and I can put a Jp on it if need be


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I have never had a power jackplate but I have a pilt and trim unit that mounted the engine a couple inches above the transome height. The prop would always blow out unless the engine was trimmed way under. I found the best performance with the engine mounted at transome height or an inch or so above.

How shallow are you wanting to float?


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

The shallowest I need to float is prolly 6-8 inches but where I go out if it's low tide I gotta be able to run in that or ill have to pole a long ways. I was thinking about getting a tunnel hulled lt25 I like these ipb but I'm scared it won't get shallow enough


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I have the original IPB 14 (skimmer) and with the weight evenly distributed- me (170lbs), the wife(130 lbs), fuel, troller battery up front, 100 pound merc 25hp 2 stroke, small cooler of drinks and food, and gear, I can float in 8 inches.  Real numbers.  No dragging the bottom.

Edit to add: I am running a TH marine mini-jacker plate as well.

Did it 2 weeks ago in Ft. Pierce.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

That hull is the new skimmer skiff 14. I just bought one about 2 months ago, and so far so good. I have a jack plate and 25hp 2 stroke merc on mine, and it'll draft about 4-5 inches with no one in it. Next time I take it out I'll try and measure it with someone in the boat.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

My boat loaded with me on the platform and another person in the boat floats around 8-10" and will run on plane in 12-18" of water. If you need to run in 8" you might be better off with the LT25 if they make a tunnel hull. Wish Skimmer (old IPB) made a tunnel that boat would be awesome with a tunnel. I usually fish Mosquito Lagoon or the Indian River and my boat does fine for that.


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

what about an ankona shadowcast 16.

if I am not mistaken they run a similar pricepoint compared to the lt25 when looking at new depending on options.


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

Haven't even looked at those but I'll check them out thanks. And yea might have to go with the lt the ipb would be sweet with a raised transom and a tunnel hull


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

ankonas have a raised transom, tunnel, and depending on options draft is usually around 5-6" for me. 

and I dont even have a jack plate and ive run the boat over some flats that were so shallow the pucker factor went up a bit.


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

Lol I hear that yea i checked there site my phone won't show load the pics for some reason but what I read seemed good I'll have to break out the computer so I can check them out good


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

The shadow cast 18 seems good not bad priced either if the price on the site is correct. I can find what they draft does anyone know?


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> The shadow cast 18 seems good not bad priced either if the price on the site is correct. I can find what they draft does anyone know?


I think it is around 4" but I am not sure.


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

I talked to them today I was told 5inches which is the same as the lt but more boat.. I wanna go take a look at them when I get a chance. It's 3 hours away from me tho. Any body got one that's less then 3 hours from homosassa fl? Lol


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

> I talked to them today I was told 5inches which is the same as the lt but more boat.. I wanna go take a look at them when I get a chance. It's 3 hours away from me tho. Any body got one that's less then 3 hours from homosassa fl? Lol


If you are going to see Mel, Rory and Erin you might have a hard time getting outta there without giving up the deposit.... SUPER nice family!! I am waiting on my Copperhead now. The sc 16 and 18 are killer skiffs- the molded deck version of the 18 is really sweet. Tons of front deck... 

Btw... Don't stare at the SUV too long! It will get to you!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

So the LT and the SC both draft 5", and the IPB drafts 8-10". That doesn't make any sense to me. Somebodies numbers aren't very accurate. I'd imagine any of these skiffs would draft relatively the same, with identical loads and placement. If I'm way off and the IPB really does draft 8 or more inches, that is mind-blowingly psycho.


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

I honestly cant imagine the IPB drafting that much. I know bay boats that draft 10".


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes it does seem like a lot as my big flats boat drafts less then that but I like the raised transom and tunnel so i believe I'll be going with the shadow cast. I'm glad I posted this because I had not even looked at the shadowcast until it was brought up


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

In my Skimmer Skiff (Brads IPB 14)With 2 angler, 6 gallons of fuel, 25qt cooler w/ice drinks, battery and 15 Hp Johnson 2S, I draft 5-6 inches. Seems to work well for me. If anyones drafting 8-10 inches in one of these skiffs, is be curious how they have weight distributed. By myself I can pole my skimmer in 4 inches...


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> Yes it does seem like a lot as my big flats boat drafts less then that but I like the raised transom and tunnel so i believe I'll be going with the shadow cast. I'm glad I posted this because I had not even looked at the shadowcast until it was brought up


You have a ton of Shadowcast 16 & 18 threads to go through on here, as well.

Put the boat through it's paces in the wet test.

Like Buddy K. said, I don't think you'll make it out of Ft. Pierce with your wallet intact.


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

flatslife,

id offer you a ride on my shadowcast 16 but im no closer than ft. pierce


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

> flatslife,
> 
> id offer you a ride on my shadowcast 16 but im no closer than ft. pierce



It's ok I'll just have to make the drive..I put it in my gps it's 3 hours and 45mins I do greatly appreciate you mentioning them tho. This may seem like a dumb question boat I've been on boats that draft more at rest then running and some that draft more running then at rest what's yours like will it run in 8 inches of water give or take a little up on plan or does it need more


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

Its probably about the same, maybe a little more to run.

I could run shallower with a jackplate though. My motor is fixed and the lower unit hangs probably 7 or 8 inches below the top of the tunnel.

I dont really look much at running depths. Most of my fishing up here I dont need to run shallow for extended periods of time. But i have had it running in 10 inches easy and had no issue. Luckily for me I have nasty nasty muck and mud so I dont have anything to hurt other than my lower unit if im digging the bottom. 

If i drop the trim tabs down and gun it I can pop up on plane even with the motor digging mud so it gets the job done.


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm gonna go that route I'm leaning more towards the 18 cause I think the draft/run about the same


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> The shadow cast 18 seems good not bad priced either if the price on the site is correct. I can find what they draft does anyone know?


I have the SC18 and with my 215# on the platform, 30hp 4s, and the heavy Yeti (say that 3x real quick) full of drinks in the back the back squats a little but I can still poll through 6-7". When I get stuck, I can poll from the bow and draft less than 6". Estimating these numbers tho, I'll bring a tape out with me next trip to confirm. One of my buddies owns an action craft 1600, the first time I took him out he was amazed what we were drafting. As stated already, the Ankona crew are good folks. Feel free to shoot me a PM anytime if you have any questions.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> In my Skimmer Skiff (Brads IPB 14)With 2 angler, 6 gallons of fuel, 25qt cooler w/ice drinks, battery and 15 Hp Johnson 2S, I draft 5-6 inches. Seems to work well for me. If anyones drafting 8-10 inches in one of these skiffs, is be curious how they have weight distributed. By myself I can pole my skimmer in 4 inches...


I took "Bermuda" for a ride on my boat this evening and tested out an 11 pitch prop on the Suzuki. I also actually put a ruler to the back of my boat. With him and I in the boat and me on the back deck, my boat drafts 9.5" (I weigh 185). I think a lot pf people don't have an accurate idea of what their boat drafts. Just my .02


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think you can realistically expect any boat to draft much less than an LT or Gheenoe Classic. When my Classic scrapes bottom you can get out and not even get your ankles wet. I can't speak for the IPB but the Gheenoe can get stupid skinny.


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

I know I have a gheenoe but if the shadow cast is close in price which it is it'll be nice cause it's a lot more boat. I'm going to check them out this weekend so we shall see


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> > The shadow cast 18 seems good not bad priced either if the price on the site is correct. I can find what they draft does anyone know?
> 
> 
> I have the SC18 and with my 215# on the platform, 30hp 4s, and the heavy Yeti (say that 3x real quick) full of drinks in the back the back squats a little but I can still poll through 6-7". When I get stuck, I can poll from the bow and draft less than 6". Estimating these numbers tho, I'll bring a tape out with me next trip to confirm. One of my buddies owns an action craft 1600, the first time I took him out he was amazed what we were drafting. As stated already, the Ankona crew are good folks. Feel free to shoot me a PM anytime if you have any questions.


UPDATE: Measured the Shadowcast 18 draft "at rest", in fresh water it was 5".  Didn't have the personnel to measure draft in the "tail stalking config".  Will report back when able.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Push that thing out to deeper water and squat on the back deck, look over the transom and see where the water comes up to. I would be interested in the real draft number.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Props for providing photos to backup your measurement. Looks like a sweet ride! 

I measured by IPB once without passengers, and while it was plenty shallow, I don't think it was 5"...but I didn't bother to relocate the battery or fuel tank to the bow, so most all of my weight is in the rear. 

I really need to remember to take photos when I do stuff like that...my memory is terrible...


----------

